# Frequency of de-scale and use of bottled water?



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

I was wondering how often people de-scaled the DTP and if any bottled water was recommended even if infrequently just to keep scale down? There isn't any sort of indicator on the DTP and I use Brita filtered water in the filtered tank but would be interested in others views?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Ashbeck and volvic bottled waters are often recommended here. I personally use either Brita filtered water and ashbeck with mine, and descale once every 2 months.

Also I'd like to add, in addition to descaling I think it's good to remove the shower screen and clean that every so often manually. The portafilter blanking disk/pseudo backflush doesn't really work very well.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I tend to do a bit of a clean on Sundays, where I use a tab and remove the shower screen. The filter in the tank I change every couple of months and then I'll do a de-scale then also.

I've never used anything other than tap water going into my machine. I work for the waterboard so I should be promoting our product right?!


----------



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks, I was tempted to remove the screen but it doesn't mention it in the manual so I'm going to explore that this weekend. We are in the crappy water part of the world so things get very scaled up quick so I might seek out some Ashbeck or Volvic to keep it down. Have people stuck with the Sage supplies for de-scaling tablets etc. or is there a good other option recommended?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Volvic should keep the scale at bay.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

+ 1 for Volvic - use it on my L1 - no scale problems and results are much better than local tap water.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Descaler sachets from Bravilor, Melitta, Pulybaby,etc work fine


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

I find this interesting, the engineer chap who fixed my Sage machine (ironically for scale), I asked about using filtered/bottled water and he said the minerals are part of the flavour as long as you descale properly why would you want to filter them out?

I guess I never really thought about it until I read this forum and talked to him.

These machines aren't cheap though and we want to protect them, if you could fix them yourself your attitudes may be different maybe?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MatthewBw said:


> I find this interesting, the engineer chap who fixed my Sage machine (ironically for scale), I asked about using filtered/bottled water and he said the minerals are part of the flavour as long as you descale properly why would you want to filter them out?.


Not so, unless your using pure water, which you shouldn't.

Filtered & bottled water that is good for machine health, still has minerals, they are not completely removed. Using the desirable mix extends machine life & still produces a good cup. A very high mineral content can dull the flavour of the coffee, as well as scale up your machine.

Again, there is no standard composition of minerals in "bottled water", some of it is extremely hard.


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

I've noticed that Sage don't specify when to descale their machines in the manuals.

Some peoples view is to use bottled water because they believe that descaling will not be required and/or causes internal damage due to the acid, however as already mentioned water whether filtered, bottled or tap has minerals (to differing degrees) so my personal preference is to use the filtered in the water tank iand descale every 4 months.

If descaling is left too long, then relatively large chunks of scale can be dislodged internally and can potentially cause a blockage, therefore I'm aiming to keep the internals as clear as possible by regular descaling.


----------



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

I guess it would be useful if there was a way to judge when it's worthwhile to descale as I don't mind doing it but don't want to do it too frequently. Perhaps a measure of the state of your water versus tanks filled to show how often you descale versus the manual saying 2-3 monthly? I'm going to go with monthly for now but as an engineer, I'm looking for some metrics I guess


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Steady said:


> I guess it would be useful if there was a way to judge when it's worthwhile to descale as I don't mind doing it but don't want to do it too frequently. Perhaps a measure of the state of your water versus tanks filled to show how often you descale versus the manual saying 2-3 monthly? I'm going to go with monthly for now but as an engineer, I'm looking for some metrics I guess


http://users.rcn.com/erics/Water%20Quality/Water%20FAQ.pdf


----------



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

MWJB said:


> http://users.rcn.com/erics/Water%20Quality/Water%20FAQ.pdf


That's science! Any views on how to measure our water in the UK? I am going to go with monthly descale for now and maybe drop it back a bit when I've worked out what I need to do.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I've always used nothing but volvic bottled water on my DTP, never descaled it and doubt I will have to for a long while if I exclusively use volvic, also have removed the water filter from the machine as it is really just for those using harder water and most machines don't have one.


----------



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> I've always used nothing but volvic bottled water on my DTP, never descaled it and doubt I will have to for a long while if I exclusively use volvic, also have removed the water filter from the machine as it is really just for those using harder water and most machines don't have one.


Time to get some Volvic and see what it tastes like. I'll also descale and clean this weekend so I am starting from scratch, the machine is only a month or so old.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel like I'm revising for my A Level Chemistry now!



















MWJB said:


> http://users.rcn.com/erics/Water%20Quality/Water%20FAQ.pdf


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Steady said:


> That's science! Any views on how to measure our water in the UK? I am going to go with monthly descale for now and maybe drop it back a bit when I've worked out what I need to do.


You can get a water hardness test kit easily online or from any aquarium supplies shop - but you should be entitled to a full water quality report free from your water supplier which will be 100x more comprehensive and much more accurate than anything the test kits provide.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

My tap water is very soft here in North Wales So will be using that like @joey24dirt


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

khampal said:


> Ashbeck and volvic bottled waters are often recommended here. I personally use either Brita filtered water and ashbeck with mine, and descale once every 2 months.
> 
> Also I'd like to add, in addition to descaling I think it's good to remove the shower screen and clean that every so often manually. The portafilter blanking disk/pseudo backflush doesn't really work very well.


Could you recomnend a good source for the Ashbeck? I understand it's available by the gallon......?

Thanks,

Belay that! I've just found it!

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/bottled_water/tesco_ashbeck_mountain_spring_still_water_5l.html?store=tesco


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Your water supplier website will give you specs of your water. Mine showed the following:

The water in your area is hard.

To help set your domestic appliances, the water hardness in different units is:

246.5 mg/l (or parts per million): Calcium Carbonate

98.6 mg/l (or parts per million): Calcium

17.156 °Cegrees Clark

24.65 °Fegrees French

14.001 °dHegrees German

2.465 mmol/l:Millimoles

I sent that off to Brita and they have come back wth some product recommendations based on my throughput.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

How do you get the shower screen off? I unscrewed it but it seemed to be stuck on solid still?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I use the hex key or a screw driver to leaver it off. After the first time, which is a bit freaky, it is easy.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

joffy said:


> How do you get the shower screen off? I unscrewed it but it seemed to be stuck on solid still?


This is normal. I use something wooden personally (like toast tongs), to avoid damaging anything.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

longhardgrind said:


> I use the hex key or a screw driver to leaver it off. After the first time, which is a bit freaky, it is easy.
> 
> Best of luck with it.


Tried again, still can't get it off at all! Where do you lever it from?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

joffy said:


> Tried again, still can't get it off at all! Where do you lever it from?


Just taken mine off, hope this helps:

https://goo.gl/photos/5sccC9CzwFPF24NY9


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

khampal said:


> Just taken mine off, hope this helps:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/5sccC9CzwFPF24NY9


Thanks so much.


----------

